# 1967 Deluxe Stingray back in one piece



## xochi0603 (Feb 23, 2022)

After several years of being in pieces it's back together & looks pretty dam good


----------



## jrcarz (Feb 23, 2022)

WOW Awesome!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 23, 2022)

Beautiful


----------



## xochi0603 (Feb 23, 2022)

Manta pics


----------



## indycycling (Feb 24, 2022)

both bikes are beautiful!  Since we spoke by phone, I wound up selling my Kool Orange Manta disc bike - wasn't planned, guy came by for a wheel and then kept pulling money outta the wallet for the Manta! It wasn't in anywhere near as nice of condition as yours - beautiful!


----------



## nick tures (Feb 24, 2022)

bikes look great !!


----------

